# New proposed anti gun legislation in MN



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey guys,

thought you may find this interesting. Copied from another site so sorry for the length.

Here are the Bills to be introduced in the state of Minnesota so far. For all those who have told people to calm down, they don't want to take your guns...yeah, they do. HUGE expansion in what weapons are banned. Even a Ruger 10/22 would be banned. No grandfathering - if you have one of these firearms, you have to get it out of the state, hand it over to law enforcement for destruction, or make it inoperable or you face a felony charge. There's also punitive mental health action that will discourage persons from seeking help and citizens seeking permits may be forced to undergo a psych eval. We have a Democratic House, Senate, and Governor. President Obama is coming here on Monday - he wouldn't do that unless he thought there was a good chance of passing these Bills.

Here's the bills I know so far:

SF0205
https://www.revisor.mn.gov/bin/bldbi...l&session=ls88
Changes to the law in the above link are marked out or added text within. Summary is below.

Background checks on all transfers, even loans more than 24 hours.
You lose your gun rights forever if hospitalized or self admitted for mental health.

Link to Senate Floor bills introduced:
http://www.senate.mn/orders/intros/i...year=88#header

All are introduced on or after 01-31-12

HF0237
A bill for an act relating to public safety; modifying provisions related to the transfer of pistols and semiautomatic military-style assault weapons, and to eligibility to possess a firearm; providing criminal penalties; amending Minnesota Statutes 2012, sections 624.713, subdivisions 1, 4; 624.7131, subdivisions 1, 4, 5, 7, 9, 10; 624.7132, subdivisions 1, 3, 4, 5, 6, 8, 12, 13, 15, by adding a subdivision; repealing Minnesota Statutes 2012, sections 609.66, subdivision 1f; 624.7132, subdivision 14.

HF0238
Felony to carry on school property:

Removed misdemeanor exemption for permit holders carrying on school property. (Also removes "a firearm carried in violation of this paragraph is not subject to forfeiture.")

HF0239
Adds a gross misdemeanor. for the first time, and a felony charge for the second time for carrying in an establishment that asks you to leave.

HF0240
Sheriff / Police can require you to get "signed off" state licensed primary care physician or state certified mental health professional before you get a permit.

HF0241
Defines "Assault Weapon" as ANY:

Semi-automatic that has the capacity to accept a detachable magazine and has one or more of the following:
a rifle or shotgun with a pistol grip or thumbhole stock,
any feature capable of functioning as a protruding grip that can be held by the nontrigger hand,
a folding or telescoping stock,
or a shroud attached to the barrel or that partially or completely encircles the barre.
That has the capacity to accept more than SEVEN rounds of ammunition.
Bans any shotgun with a revolving cylinder, effectively banning revolvers as there is shot shells available for virtually all calibers of revolver.

Prohibits the above mentioned "Assault Weapons"
No grandfathering...

Any person who, on February 1, 2013, legally owns or is in possession of an assault weapon has until September 1, 2013, to do any of the following without being subject to prosecution under Minnesota Statutes, section 624.7133:
(1) remove the weapon from the state;
(2) surrender the weapon to a law enforcement agency for destruction;
(3) render the weapon permanently inoperable; or
(4) if eligible, register the weapon as provided in Minnesota Statutes, section 624.7133, subdivision 5.

HF0242
Large-capacity magazine crime:

"Large-capacity magazine" means any ammunition feeding device with the capacity to accept more than ten rounds.

It is unlawful for a person to manufacture, import, transfer, or possess a large-capacity magazine.

Police / Gov't are exempt.

No grandfathering:

(1) permanently alter the magazine so it cannot accommodate more than ten rounds;
2.33(2) remove the large-capacity magazine from the state; or
2.34(3) surrender the large-capacity magazine to a law enforcement agency for destruction.

HF244
A bill for an act relating to public safety; making it a crime to falsely report the loss or theft of a firearm; expanding the crime of transferring certain firearms to an ineligible person; making a person convicted of these crimes ineligible to possess a firearm; amending Minnesota Statutes 2012, sections 609.165, subdivision 1a; 609.505, by adding a subdivision; 624.713, subdivision 1; 624.7141, subdivisions 1, 2, 3.

HF263
A bill for an act relating to public safety; adding fifth degree assault and certain domestic assault provisions to crime of violence; amending Minnesota Statutes 2012, section 624.712, subdivision 5.

Link to House Floor bills introduced:
http://www.house.leg.state.mn.us/cco/introductions.asp

All are introduced on or after 01-31-12

. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

Keep in mind this list above is not all inclusive and more bills will be introduced.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well like i said before

if they come for ANY of my guns the only way they will get them is to pry them from my cold dead hands.

i i have to become a martyr to protect my rights,so be it.

if people arent willing to die to protect or constitunial rights,then the govt has already won,and controls the people.

we as CITIZENS OF THE UNITED STATES WERE GIVEN THE RIGHT TO OWN AND BEAR ARMS IN OUR 2ND AMENDMENT BY OUR FOUNDING FATHERS.

these modern day politicians have no friggen clue as to what TRUE PATRIOTS are,and what we are WILLING TO DO to DEFEND OUR GIVEN RIGHTS.

it is sad that we do have a democratic controlled govt. here in minnesota right now.and all of these politicians are just jumping on the democratic bandwagon right now.

however in minnesota hunting and shooting sports are a VERY LARGE part of our states economy and heritage.

if they do push this thru,or even try hard to,i can all but gaurantee that these so called "peoples emloyees" will not get re-elected again.

i dont know of hardly anyone (that i know personaly) that does not think that they have these rights.everyone i know all think like i do and are willing to defend these rights.

jm2cw


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

To clarify and this is often mis stated. Your right were NOT given to you, they are basic inalienable rights that the second ammendment says the government can NOT infringe upon.

Good luck with that because the government doesn't seem to give a rat's ass about the law unless it's to their benefit.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

I was surprised when I saw that coming from MN. I have quite a few friends out that way that have been talking about this. Unbelievable that they would try to push this through in MN. Good luck over there guys. We're standing with you.


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

NY. Now MN......


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well ifn they do push it thru

gives me one more reason,and maybe the final one, to move to a defferant state.

one with a better climate for my arthritis,and with better gun laws


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

This fight over Constitutional rights is going to be huge. The libs don't believe in the Constitution and are attacking it from several sides. #1 attack is the 2nd Amendment and among others is the 22nd Amendment to abolish term limits for the President. If these things happen, there will be no stopping the destruction of the United States as we know it. Welcome to the "United Socialist America". Keep the letters, emails, faxes and phone calls going to these sheeple on a daily basis TO KEEP THESE THINGS FROM HAPPENING!!!!!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

My Declaration of Independence

"When in the Course of human events, it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands which have connected them with another, and to assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station to which the Laws of Nature and of Nature's God entitle them, a decent respect to the opinions of mankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel them to the separation.

We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.--That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed, --That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness. Prudence, indeed, will dictate that Governments long established should not be changed for light and transient causes; and accordingly all experience hath shewn, that mankind are more disposed to suffer, while evils are sufferable, than to right themselves by abolishing the forms to which they are accustomed. But when a long train of abuses and usurpations, pursuing invariably the same Object evinces a design to reduce them under absolute Despotism, it is their right, it is their duty, to throw off such Government, and to provide new Guards for their future security.--Such has been the patient sufferance of these Colonies States; and such is now the necessity which constrains them to alter their former present Systems of Government. The history of the present King of Great Britain United States President is a history of repeated injuries and usurpations, all having in direct object the establishment of an absolute Tyranny over these Colonies States.."


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

220swift said:


> The libs don't believe in the Constitution and are attacking... the 22nd Amendment to abolish term limits for the President.


It turns out the guy who introduced the bill to repeal the 22nd Amendment is Democrat Congressman Serrano from NY and he has introduced and reintroduced the bill umpteen times since 1997. His bill has never reached the floor. There are others who have proposed bills that included repeal of the 22nd Amendment in the past, including Senate Minority Leader, Republican Mitch McConnell from KY, who did it in 1995. Should we take it seriously? Yes, if we don't like it, we should. If we think Barack Obama is a lock to be re-elected and we don't want him for another term, yes, we should be opposed. If we don't want any President, opposition-minded or like-minded, to have no term limits, then yes, we should be opposed to it. Will it happen? Will it go to the floor for a vote? It never has before, but there's a lot that has gone on in the last 4 years that I didn't think could or didn't want to happen, so who's to say? What does 220swift's signature say about the price of apathy?


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm a Minnesota resident and I
Glad when I'm done in the marines I'm off to Montana. Minnesota just went yuppie!!! It is a sad cold day in hell. The states are turning law abiding citizens into criminals with these laws.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

just heard tonight on NRA NEWS WITH CAM AND CO

that minneapolis mayor rt rybek has gotten together with several other mayors and they are calling for the gun manufacturers sellers to agree to back all the proposed gun control laws or their cities will no longer do business with them.

now if that aint friggen assanine on thier part

if they dont do business with the gun manufactures they are basicly going to disarm or under arm thier own police depts.

stupid friggen politicians.

i know why he id on the democratic "gun control band wagon"

he already stated this year that he will not seek reelection as mayor as he wants to run for higher office and this will help him get party support for the higher office he wants.

i a;ways new he was just a giant a-hole,and this just proves it

all these politicians are doing this for thier own agendas,they dont give a flying monkies crap for thier constituants.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I want this question answered ! Why do they think a person who is going to commit murder of innocent people are in anyway worried about having and using an unlawfull weapon of any kind?? Murder carries the worst penalty of all crimes so the unlawfull weapon use is a joke !!


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Laws will only effect those who choose to follow them. Gang bangers and criminals don't care and will get them no matter what leaving me unprotected and helpless waiting on the cops that will probably show up ten minutes after me and my family are dead or beat. I took an oath when I enlisted and said " I do solemnly swear to Support and defend the Constitution of The United States against all enemies foreign and DOMESTIC. Sounds like we have a bunch of domestic enemies on our hands called politicians. I didn't do 2 tours of duty and have my brothers die next to me defending this country just to be stripped of my rights.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Beerman069 said:


> I took an oath when I enlisted and said " I do solemnly swear to Support and defend the Constitution of The United States against all enemies foreign and DOMESTIC. Sounds like we have a bunch of domestic enemies on our hands called politicians. I didn't do 2 tours of duty and have my brothers die next to me defending this country just to be stripped of my rights.


God bless you Beerman069 for you service!! These are the kinds of thought that need to be conveyed to the politicians!!!!!!


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

220, I have been blowing up all of my reps at the federal and state level up ever since Feinstein has come out with her bill and I just get a thanks for your concern on guns from them so I keep writing. Either way I haven't had any luck but I will keep going.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

that's what we have to do Beerman069.......I'm starting to get responces back, I'm sure they're form letters, but I'm getting info back and if you read the letters carefully you will be able to find out where they stand


----------

